# What are good sitcoms to watch?



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I am looking for a few decent sitcoms to add to my season passes. Right now I'm only really watching The Office and the new Scrubs when it comes back on, besides the Seth McFarlane shows. I also watch Curb Your Enthusiasm and Entourage on HBO.

My past favorites include: Friends, Seinfeld, Arrested Development, and Futurama.

Does anyone have any suggestions for me now? How is Cougar Town? Big Bang Theory?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Big Bang Theory is a must. Best sit com on right now.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh I have also been enjoying Modern Family. It is sort of Office-ish I think.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I agree with Betts - if you liked Arrested Development, try Modern Family.

Family dysfunction abound.


----------



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

Modern Family has become the only show I truly look forward to each week. My favorite sitcom on today by far. (and I love the Office - but this season MF has been getting more laughs from me...)

I also like Big Bang Theory, but the laugh track often pulls me out of the show.

Community still gets a viewing from me each week as well - though I am sort of on the fence with this one - but it doesn't have a laugh track so I am more apt to stick with it for a while.

My husband still enjoys How I Met your Mother - the first few seasons were good - but lately I have been losing interest.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a huge fan of Arrested Development and The Office.

You should watch Better Off Ted and Modern Family. They are both really great shows, Better Off Ted is more off-beat like AD, Modern Family is a little more of a mix of outlandish and sweet like The Office.

I really like Community as well, but it has been a tad more uneven than the other two.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Modern Family, Big Bang...The Office....


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I didn't think there was a funny sit-com on tv anymore, ever since Soap went off the air...


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

_30 Rock_.

_Parks and Recreation_ has also improved a lot lately, and I'm finding it as funny as _The Office_.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I tried to force myself to watch the first few episodes of 30 Rock and I absolutely hated it. I also tried to watch the Seinfeld episode and didn't like it either. I will definitely give Modern Family and Big Bag Theory a record.

I had a feeling Parks and Rec might improve so I might undelete that SP.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Not back yet.. but Better off Ted is worth tracking down.

Diane


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

NoThru22 said:


> I tried to force myself to watch the first few episodes of 30 Rock and I absolutely hated it.


Believe me, it gets better. I couldn't get past the pilot for nine months because it sucked so hard.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Does "Glee" count as a sitcom? Hour-long, but it's definitely a comedy.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I actually think the sitcom format has hit a renaissance this year. I watch no less than 7, and I can't remember ever watching that many before. I watch the entire 2-hour NBC block on Thursday, and then HIMYM, Big Bang, and Modern Family.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Gary Unmarried is decent. Unfortunately it's 3rd on my list of shows that night so I only get it every now and then when one of the other shows is off for the week.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Does The Daily Show with Jon Stewart count?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Modern Family is the only sitcom I watch.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Like others, I'm also watching more sitcoms this year than I have in a long time. Here are those that I watch, in no particular order, and a short rating:

Modern Family - excellent new show, definite must see
Gary Unmarried - standard sitcom, but I like the characters
Big Bang Theory - Hilarious characters, annoying laugh track
How I Met Your Mother - Past it's prime, but still funny on occasion
Two and a Half Men - Very witty and sarcastic, not much else
The Office - Very funny most of the time
30 Rock - A mixture of outlandish laughs and subtle jabs
Community - Good ensemble, still finding its footing
Parks & Recreation - Improving over its original episodes last season
The Simpsons - Long in the tooth, but if you've stuck with it this long . . .
Family Guy - Excellent if you like pop-culture references
American Dad - Occasionally funny

Not on, but coming back:
Better Off Ted - I love this show!
Rules of Engagement - Not a big fan of David Spade, but this show is great in spite of him. 
Scrubs - Still haven't decided if I'm going to continue watching. It really should have ended with last season's finale.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Like others, I'm also watching more sitcoms this year than I have in a long time. Here are those that I watch, in no particular order, and a short rating:
> 
> Modern Family - excellent new show, definite must see
> Gary Unmarried - standard sitcom, but I like the characters
> ...


I would agree with almost all of this assessment, but I don't watch the 3 animated ones.

I disliked 30 Rock for the first 3-4 episodes, but it grew on me.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The Office.

I suppose "Big Bang Theory" is a show I would enjoy, but apart from catching bits and pieces of some episodes here and there when I used to travel a lot for work, I've never seen it.



alpacaboy said:


> Does "Glee" count as a sitcom? Hour-long, but it's definitely a comedy.


Good question. It's certainly one of those hybrid shows. Some people call them "Dramadeys". I wonder what catergory they will enter under for award season?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

alpacaboy said:


> Does "Glee" count as a sitcom? Hour-long, but it's definitely a comedy.


I wouldn't think so...I tried watching and didn't find anything funny about it...I guess you have to have a bit different sense of humor to 'get it". 

Matter of fact my wife had it on last night and it reminded me of some cheesy daytime soap...blech.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Since nobody else mentioned it. It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Unfortunately, Community seems to be the second worst rated NBC show. Parks and Recreation is the worst rated show.

Community, Big Bang Theory and Modern Family are the only sitcoms I watch right now.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Am I the only one who likes The New Adventures of Old Christine?

I feel like the heyday of sitcoms is long gone, unfortunately, and can't seem to get into most of the new stuff.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

alpacaboy said:


> Does "Glee" count as a sitcom? Hour-long, but it's definitely a comedy.


Tangent.. but is there something that has prevented a true hour long sitcom? Are there any examples people can think of that would have the true sitcom format, and not just be a "funny drama" (i.e. dramedy)?

Even in the other direction, most of the time, if not all of the time, it's been "dramedy" shows. Though "Dick Wolf" claimed that Law & Order was originally intended to be able to be broken up into half hour segments (the law & order segments separately). Though IMHO, "serious sitcoms" come closer to being dramas, than "funny hour long shows" come to being sitcoms.

Yes, I admit I'm pigeon-holing, but they do seem to be mostly separate types of shows.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Like others, I'm also watching more sitcoms this year than I have in a long time. Here are those that I watch, in no particular order, and a short rating:
> 
> Modern Family - excellent new show, definite must see
> Gary Unmarried - standard sitcom, but I like the characters
> ...


I watch and agree with most except I don't watch Parks or American Dad.



jamesbobo said:


> Since nobody else mentioned it. It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.


Very funny show. Dark but hilarious.



sharkster said:


> Am I the only one who likes The New Adventures of Old Christine?


You're not alone. This show makes me laugh even though I can't stand any of the characters on the show.

I'd also add Z-Rock. Very funny show about a rock band that plays kids music part time to make a living. Lots of big-name guest stars and good, dirty humor. I think it's on IFC?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Am I the only one who likes The New Adventures of Old Christine?
> 
> I feel like the heyday of sitcoms is long gone, unfortunately, and can't seem to get into most of the new stuff.


Nope...we enjoy watching it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Am I the only one who likes The New Adventures of Old Christine?
> 
> I feel like the heyday of sitcoms is long gone, unfortunately, and can't seem to get into most of the new stuff.


I like Christine too. They are all so dysfunctional! I love the other two school moms!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Modern Family - excellent new show, definite must see
> Big Bang Theory - Hilarious characters, annoying laugh track
> Two and a Half Men - Very witty and sarcastic, not much else
> The Simpsons - Long in the tooth, but if you've stuck with it this long . . .
> ...


Excellent comments (I've deleted the ones I don't watch).
The only one you don't have listed is Community. It's still finding its way, but I'm enjoying the show enough to stick with it. There are moments of real LOL humor.

And to add to your comments:
*BBT*--the laugh track has become even *more* annoying this year. Did they pump it up? There is no chance I would drop this show over this, as it's one of the best sitcoms on, but the LT really is annoying.
*2.5Men*--I thought the last couple years had become stale. But this year seems like a renaissance for the writers. Some fresh ideas, and I find myself enjoying it far more this year.

BTW, your Simpson's comment--I'm willing to bet 90% of viewers are in the "if you've stuck with it this long . . ." category. Seems a sad comment for such an iconic show.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Big Bang Theory
Cougar Town
The Middle


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

astrohip said:


> *BBT*--the laugh track has become even *more* annoying this year. Did they pump it up? There is no chance I would drop this show over this, as it's one of the best sitcoms on, but the LT really is annoying.


Weird, I never notice the laugh track on BBT. Maybe I am laughing too loud over it! Now it will annoy me since you've told me it was there! Thanks!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I think sitcoms are pretty weak right now. There's 3 I look forward to (Modern Family, Office, 30 Rock) , and a few more that I watch that are very marginal.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

markz said:


> *Weird, I never notice the laugh track on BBT*. Maybe I am laughing too loud over it! Now it will annoy me since you've told me it was there! Thanks!


Same with me...it's never been an issue with me..still isn't.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

community, 30 rock, office, big bang theory... hard for me to rank them... but these are my top4.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Excellent comments (I've deleted the ones I don't watch).
> *The only one you don't have listed is Community.* It's still finding its way, but I'm enjoying the show enough to stick with it. There are moments of real LOL humor.


I did have Community listed. You deleted it from your quote of my post.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I watch:

BBT - if you are geeky like me, you will appreciate it, although lately they are getting a little too much into Star Trek , which I was never a fan.
30 Rock - off to a slow start, but definitely funny, the type you have to rewind to get some of the jokes, a la, AD
The Middle - very underrated, if you like AD, this is a dysfunctional family at it's funniest
Modern Family - dry with a la AD as well
Community - on the fence
HIMYM - becoming stale, but there's still Barney, and some classic gags
Community - it's ok, but I've seen better
Gary Unmarried - classic family comedy if that's yoru thing
Better Off Ted - Great office type comedy, I find it funnier than The Office.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

How I Met Your Mother if you are looking for a traditional sitcom. 

Curb Your Enthusiasm if you just want to laugh. By far the funniest show on TV right now......maybe ever.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Big Bang Theory is my favorite right now by a sizable margin.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

BBT best sitcom on tv right now.
In its prime to be sure.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Modern Family is my favorite new sit-com.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Big Bang Theory is a must. Best sit com on right now.


:up::up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I did have Community listed. You deleted it from your quote of my post.


[sound of hand slapping forehead] And to make it worse, the comments I made almost mirror yours. 



Alfer said:


> Same with me...it's never been an issue with me..still isn't.


Yeah, but now that we've pointed it out, you won't be able to watch without noticing the laugh track.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

markz said:


> Weird, I never notice the laugh track on BBT. Maybe I am laughing too loud over it! Now it will annoy me since you've told me it was there! Thanks!


I never noticed the track....went to a recorded episode....WOW--it's so annoying now that it's been pointed out to me. I really hope this doesn't ruin my favorite show for me.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Big Bang Theory added to season passes but damn, that laugh track is difficult to get past.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I would also say that I'm watching more sitcoms than I have in many years. It may be due to the fact that so many of them are done without laugh tracks now. I watched the first 1 or 2 episodes of both HIMYM and BBT. I have a feeling that if I stuck with them I would have gotten over the laugh track and grown to like both of them, but I remember HATING the one on HIMYM during the pilot. It wasn't the mere presence of a laugh track; the one on that show was especially bad.

The ones I currently watch:
Modern Family (LOVE this one, possibly my favorite new show)
Community (pretty good so far)
Parks and Recreation (getting better, still room for improvement)
The Office (loved it from the beginning)
30 Rock (just started mid-way last season, it's growing on me)

On hiatus:
Scrubs
Rules of Engagement (yeah, it has a laugh track, but it also has Megyn Price. If the entire show were her watching paint dry, with a constant laugh track, I'd still watch.)
Simpsons
Family Guy
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia

Sounds like I should check out Better off Ted.

I watched one episode and about 5 minutes of Cougar Town. At least it proved to me that the lack of a laugh track doesn't automatically make a sitcom good.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Didn't get a chance to watch much of Modern Family but only about three minutes was enough to earn it a season pass!


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

markz said:


> Weird, I never notice the laugh track on BBT. Maybe I am laughing too loud over it! Now it will annoy me since you've told me it was there! Thanks!


I just automatically tune out laugh tracks these days. If you asked me if a particular show had a laugh track, I couldn't tell ya.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Laugh track snobs annoy me.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Laugh track snobs annoy me.


Your bashing of this season of The Office annoys me but I wasn't going to be the first to bring it up.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Todd said:


> I just automatically tune out laugh tracks these days. If you asked me if a particular show had a laugh track, I couldn't tell ya.


I think it varies show-by-show. When I watched the first episode or two or HIMYM, I couldn't have tuned it out if I tried. I'm not sure how to describe it exactly, but it was worse than other laugh tracks. I never thought much of the laugh tracks (or maybe it's different if it was an actual audience?) on some of my favorite shows like Friends, Seinfeld or Newhart. But that one annoyed the hell out of me.

I try not to pre-judge shows by whether or not they have one, but after getting to like a few shows that didn't (Malcolm in the Middle, AD, The Office) it seemed that maybe it made a difference. Maybe they're just better and it has nothing to do with the laugh track, I dunno.

I remember the episode of Scrubs where I think someone had a fantasy about the show being a sit-com. Obviously, it already is, but it was more of a typical sit-com, including a laugh track. It was interesting how different it was, but it certainly could have been its own show. And it would have been funny, not necessarily more or less, but definitely different. The dramatic side of the show definitely would not have been there.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

jeff125va said:


> I think it varies show-by-show. When I watched the first episode or two or HIMYM, I couldn't have tuned it out if I tried. I'm not sure how to describe it exactly, but it was worse than other laugh tracks. I never thought much of the laugh tracks (or maybe it's different if it was an actual audience?) on some of my favorite shows like Friends, Seinfeld or Newhart. But that one annoyed the hell out of me.
> 
> I try not to pre-judge shows by whether or not they have one, but after getting to like a few shows that didn't (Malcolm in the Middle, AD, The Office) it seemed that maybe it made a difference. Maybe they're just better and it has nothing to do with the laugh track, I dunno.
> 
> I remember the episode of Scrubs where I think someone had a fantasy about the show being a sit-com. Obviously, it already is, but it was more of a typical sit-com, including a laugh track. It was interesting how different it was, but it certainly could have been its own show. And it would have been funny, not necessarily more or less, but definitely different. The dramatic side of the show definitely would not have been there.


I loved the cardboard sets of the Scrubs sit-com!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Todd said:


> I just automatically tune out laugh tracks these days. If you asked me if a particular show had a laugh track, I couldn't tell ya.


Yeah, sometimes they seem less obtrusive than other times, and I hardly hear them. I think because I know certain shows film in front of an audience, it seems more natural. The ones where there is no audience, and the laugh track sounds totally disconnected from what's being laughed at is more jarring. M*A*S*H comes to mind.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> I remember the episode of Scrubs where I think someone had a fantasy about the show being a sit-com. Obviously, it already is, but it was more of a typical sit-com, including a laugh track. It was interesting how different it was, but it certainly could have been its own show. And it would have been funny, not necessarily more or less, but definitely different. The dramatic side of the show definitely would not have been there.


The episode is called "My Life in Four Cameras" and it definitely showcased the difference between a traditional multi-camera, laugh track sitcom, and the newer, single camera style shows.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

Not really a sitcom, but very funny: *SuperNews* on the Current channel. The second season starts in a week or two, I think, but you can watch all the old ones (it used to be bunch of short subjects before it became a 30-minute show) at current.com


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

They've all been mentioned already, but the three sitcom I record are:

Big Bang Theory
How I met your Mother
The Office.

But they're certainly not at the top of my viewing list. The Office, for example, gets extremely uncomfortable to watch sometimes (and not in a funny way), more because of Michael Scott than anything else.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I also like "My Boys" on TBS. There might be some catching up to do on that one.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

The only shows I find consistantly funny are:

HIMYM
Family Guy
Modern Family (I don't find it anywhere near as laugh out loud funny as others seem to, but its pretty good.

I tried Big Bang Theory on the recommendations of TCF and found it not to be funny. I mean its funnier than The Office, which I just don't get at all having found the British version absolutely hilarious, but not funny enough for me to give a half hour every week.


----------

